# I hate Black Friday



## daddybigbucks (Jan 30, 2011)

If one more person brings up Black Friday, i'm gonna explode.
I don't like anything about Black Friday.
What is it, why does it exist?

i think it was a brainstorm idea to try and get people into a feeding frenzy so the start buying xmas gifts now till christmas.

i am boycotting the whole day and will not even buy a coffee that friday. 

I asked my wife if she was with me and she said she is taking half the day off work to go shopping.


----------



## dubmac (Jan 9, 2011)

daddybigbucks said:


> .
> What is it, why does it exist?.


It is a large scale marketing ploy to get you (the consumer) to part with your money.


----------



## Butters (Apr 20, 2012)

It's a good day, but yeah there is too much hype

People buy the stuff that isn't even on sale

If there is something you've been eyeing to get and it goes on sale, you should buy it.

But you shouldn't go shopping just to get deals....

I remember Safeway back in the day had watermelons for 3 dollars each....
But on Friday they would change the price to 6 dollars, and have it a buy one get the 2nd free... not much of a deal
Lots of companies probably still do this
I was in the cracker aisle the other day... buy 2 for 6 bucks .... but the double pack of crackers was 5 dollars... hmm do I buy the one on sale?


You just need to be smart on your purchases

If you are in the game to buy a new TV, and one is 100 bucks, then that would be a good purchase!


----------



## Jon_Snow (May 20, 2009)

Never participated in it and never intend to. Always get a chuckle when they show the sheep lined up in frigid temperatures outside the stores. Thankfully I've been financially prudent enough that I haven't had to debase myself in such a way to save a few bucks on crap I probably don't even need.


----------



## Addy (Mar 12, 2010)

I will check online and if there's something I would be buying as a gift I will pick it up, if it's a good price. But I have never, and intend to never, stand in line for a store to open.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

I like events that become a "tradition", .............even if it is a cheap advertising ploy.

In Canada, we don't have much of that........not like the Americans.

We are kind of a boring bunch.


----------



## fraser (May 15, 2010)

I don't know. During our years in Vancouver people would start lining up on Christmas night in order to be first in to A&B's Seymour store on Boxing Day. It seemed to be a tradition until they went bust.


----------



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

Retailers have a few tricks up their sleeves. One, already mentioned, is to double the price so you can mark it down to half price on Black Friday.

Another is to have a TV manufacturer do a special run of cheap TVs so you can sell them at $98 as a door crasher special. If it means half of them burn out in 6 months, hey what do you expect for $98?

Another is to mark down the cheapest item (TV, toaster, or whatever) and mark up all the good ones a few extra bucks.

Companies like Walmart are not in business to lose money and they know all the tricks. By the way check your cash register receipts, I often find I have been overcharged especially on merchandise that has been marked down or reduced at the shelf but not at the till. Somehow the error is always in their favor.


----------



## brad (May 22, 2009)

daddybigbucks said:


> What is it, why does it exist?


It's basically the American version of Boxing day. It's been the case for many years that stores in the States have held a big sale on the day after U.S. Thanksgiving, and millions of people do their holiday gift shopping then. It actually makes more sense for consumers than Boxing Day in that regard, because you get discounts on gifts _before_ the holidays, rather than after. When I moved up here from the States in 2002, I don't remember Black Friday being an event in Canada; I think it's only in the past five or six years that it's become a big event up here. 

There's a growing movement in the States among people who dislike Black Friday, this group calls it "Buy Nothing Day," and they make a point of buying nothing on Black Friday. I don't pay much attention to it myself; I think the one time I took advantage of a Black Friday sale was to buy a laptop as a gift for my stepdaughter; I got a really good discount.


----------



## peterk (May 16, 2010)

I'll be stocking up on sub $10 blu-rays at Amazon as I always do during big sale days. Keeping an eye out for an Omega Juicer sale as well. Other than that nothing new. My waiting in line-up days are over.


----------



## Feruk (Aug 15, 2012)

Maybe in the US stuff is actually on sale black Friday. Up here, maybe you'll get 10% off. Some sale...


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

The Sam's Club in Palm Springs had a line 12 deep 2 days ago!


----------



## Retired Peasant (Apr 22, 2013)

I believe it came from the US tradition of shopping the day after US Thanksgiving - most people had this day off. They'd have dinner with family, find out what people wanted for Christmas and go out the next day and get their shopping done. So much shopping was done on this day, it became the day that retailers were pushed into the black.

It never used to be anything in Canada, but I think it started here as a way to entice Canadians to not cross the border on Black Friday. Boxing Day has been the traditional 'deals' day in Canada - even that used to be mostly on electronics as I recall.

Black Friday in Canada has never impressed me.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

daddybigbucks said:


> If one more person brings up Black Friday, i'm gonna explode.
> I don't like anything about Black Friday.
> What is it, why does it exist?
> 
> ...


 ... don't explode before  your wife takes off though as she will need your credit card. :biggrin: Come on, no party pooper - we need dedicated consumers to keep the economy running.


----------



## daddybigbucks (Jan 30, 2011)

They should have Black Mondays on the TSX. Every stock is 20% off for that day only.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

Hey, that's not a bad idea ... at least 20% off, if not more. :encouragement:


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

daddybigbucks said:


> They should have Black Mondays on the TSX. Every stock is 20% off for that day only.


I like that idea, but no need to limit to just the TSE! :encouragement:

*Beav:* No arguments regarding 'dedicated consumers', but the smart ones avoid line ups! I think you'll be such DC this Friday [hint: you can get them for under $800]. :biggrin:


----------



## blin10 (Jun 27, 2011)

people always complain about something, give them something free and they will still complain... don't like a day when stores give you discount? why? nobody is forcing you to buy anything... jeeezz, some people here


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

^ Lol ... you got a point. :biggrin-new:


----------



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

It's a day to celebrate saving money by spending money you don't have on things you don't want to impress people you don't like.


----------



## PatInTheHat (May 7, 2012)

Not really sure why anyone would hate it. I mean there are some genuine good deals and its super avoidable if you want nothing to do with it.


----------



## none (Jan 15, 2013)

What's not to like? 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-xL8rE9DT4g


----------



## uptoolate (Oct 9, 2011)

Different strokes. In South Florida this week visiting and will go out for a bit. Not sure that we'll do much buying but it is fun to people watch. If I lived down here and was in retail I wouldn't be too happy. It wasn't long ago that stores didn't open until 8 am on Friday morning for the sales but now many are opening on 6 pm on Thursday night and staying open until 10 pm on Friday. It used to be that everything was closed on Thursday and it really was a family day of turkey, friends and football, much like Thanksgiving still is in Canada. There are many great deals to be had for those that are willing to be inconvenienced by waiting in line.


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

daddybigbucks said:


> They should have Black Mondays on the TSX. Every stock is 20% off for that day only.


I'll line up for that as long as the price holds when I get to the cashier


----------



## Causalien (Apr 4, 2009)

I am just going to do some tax free shopping at real canadian super store. Even though food is already tax free.


----------



## donald (Apr 18, 2011)

I say as ''stockholders'' be glad!Almost every sector can be touched in black friday(The real reason,from a business stand-point is to get rid of the year-end stock!and market share battles ect,it has zero to do with the consumer even though it is payed off as that imo)
I think black friday is a good indicator and a good junction to see what the numbers look like(esp in the us)i dunno but like my opinion at the top it could be healthy for a portf.
It is the 1....2....punch- this and christmas/boxing day..........let those registers ring i say!!!
If the stores were empty that would be a real black friday and perhaps a red colored portf to follow yo(maybe everybody is in cash waiting for a pull baccck,lol)


----------



## donald (Apr 18, 2011)

I say as ''stockholders'' be glad!Almost every sector can be touched in black friday(The real reason,from a business stand-point is to get rid of the year-end stock!and market share battles ect,it has zero to do with the consumer even though it is payed off as that imo)
I think black friday is a good indicator and a good junction to see what the numbers look like(esp in the us)i dunno but like my opinion at the top it could be healthy for a portf.
It is the 1....2....punch- this and christmas/boxing day..........let those registers ring i say!!!
If the stores were empty that would be a real black friday and perhaps a red colored portf to follow yo(maybe everybody is in cash waiting for a pull baccck,lol)


----------



## daddybigbucks (Jan 30, 2011)

blin10 said:


> people always complain about something, give them something free and they will still complain... don't like a day when stores give you discount? why? *nobody is forcing you to buy anything.*.. jeeezz, some people here


Don't we have a moral obligation to exposed a wolf in sheep's clothing?


----------



## brad (May 22, 2009)

This film by Patagonia is a good antidote to Black Friday -- its message is basically "enjoy what you already have." If you buy good things that last, you don't need new stuff.

http://wornwear.patagonia.com/?sssdmh=dm23.162756

You could argue cynically that this is an advertisement to buy Patagonia clothing, and of course there's some truth to that. But they actively try to discourage people from buying things they don't need. If you call them up and order things over the phone, they'll often actually ask you, "are you sure you need this?" and I've noticed that when they tell you the cost they don't say something like "your total comes to $x," but rather "this is going to cost you $x." Subtle difference in messaging but they are trying to limit consumption even if it means their business doesn't grow.


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

blin10 said:


> people always complain about something.....jeeezz, some people here


Lighten up a little, it's perfectly ok. to vent from time to time; after all, we all have likes & dislikes.

I only have problems with perpetual pessimists, and those who only see negatives [we have a few here]. :rolleyes2:

I hate hysteria type shopping, but as you said, it's easy to avoid, and I always do! I actually believe I get the better deals by shopping when most do not. 

Happy shopping!


----------



## dogcom (May 23, 2009)

I always bug people from the US and call it United States boxing day.


----------



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

daddybigbucks said:


> They should have Black Mondays on the TSX. Every stock is 20% off for that day only.


There are lots of stocks on sale for 20% to 50% off, maybe more. Everyone avoids them like the plague. Investing is the only business where people flock to buy when prices are high and run away when there is a bargain sale.


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

I have a wheelchair parking permit ,my sister in laws will force me to the mall before the night is over lol


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

Rusty O'Toole said:


> 1. There are lots of stocks on sale for 20% to 50% off, maybe more.
> 2. people flock to buy when prices are high and run away when there is a bargain sale.


*1.* Yes, indeed bargains abound in various sectors, but such a discount [in addition] would always be welcome. 
*2.* AKA herd mentality.


----------



## fatcat (Nov 11, 2009)

Rusty O'Toole said:


> There are lots of stocks on sale for 20% to 50% off, maybe more. Everyone avoids them like the plague. Investing is the only business where people flock to buy when prices are high and run away when there is a bargain sale.


not true, just got back from future shop and picked up a 100 shares of CNR for almost 40% off regular price _and_ i had a coupon from red flag deals which doubled my purchase to 200 shares ... and i used my visa card and got 10K air miles bonus :biggrin:


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

^ Nice! And now the 2:1 stock split coming soon.


----------



## Canadian (Sep 19, 2013)

Toronto.gal said:


> I actually believe I get the better deals by shopping when most do not.


Low demand for a quality item _always_ creates a bargain - for stocks _and_ merchandise! :biggrin:

* (that is, if one can recognize the quality in a hazy cloud of unpopularity)


----------



## coptzr (Jan 18, 2013)

Black Friday - I enjoy watching others buy stuff they think is a deal. Yes, buying 4 things you don't need for 60% off vs buying 1 when you actually need it for 5-25% off. On average, I have $400 more than others in my pocket at the end of the day.


----------



## Westerncanada (Nov 11, 2013)

It still boggles my mind that people can wait in line for food, black friday, night clubs, dinner etc... Its bad enough waiting in line at Airports etc.. that's the only place im willing to tolerate it. 

I really feel that black friday will fall to Cyber Monday in the long run.. convenience is King in this day and age!

Has anyone heard about Amazon's grocery program coming to Canada?


----------



## Dave (Apr 5, 2009)

We crossed the border on Black Friday weekend for electronics. Got a good deal for a laptop model I wanted that was not available in Canada and a couple of other things we needed for the house. Also, meat and diary is always a good deal in the US regardless of black friday. For clothes, I find that it is a huge waste of time although many of my mother's friends rave about it. Almost everyone had 40% off but it was no big deal if applied on regular prices. Take 40% off clearance items, then you are getting in the sweet spot, but good luck finding something suitable for your size, in the fabric and color you like.

Going back, there was a 1 hour waiting time at the border... 

Dave


----------



## indexxx (Oct 31, 2011)

sags said:


> I like events that become a "tradition", .............even if it is a cheap advertising ploy.
> 
> In Canada, we don't have much of that........not like the Americans.
> 
> We are kind of a boring bunch.


I don't know about that- Boxing Day sales can be pretty mental. They don't have Boxing Day in the US so Black Friday is their version.


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

Maybe I am the odd one (my spouse certainly thinks so). I like Black Friday, and Boxing Day.

I know when Black Friday was just starting to catch in canada, I bought enough diapers for my newborn until she wasput of diapers for under $700and I even traded some for other items, this would have costume closer to $2k. So well worth it for me.

Boxing Day is a tradition in my family and I used to be one of those that was there before door opening. I don't line up anymore, but still go. It's considered a sport for me:tongue-new: 

It's not for everyone, my friends laugh as I usually develop a shopping plan on what key things I am looking for and recheck all the flyers, along with a little route. I usually get 'orders' from friends. My sister does similar things so we hit different places, and send pictures of what we are looking for. Last year, my gem with really warm kids jackets normally $80 I got for $9. It was such a good deal picked up few in each size. I gave a couple to friends who's kids grew out of their jackets for cost, well nice bottle of wine, and then sold two kijiji for $25. I ended up getting my two for free, along with wine, baked goods, and a few extra dollars. I still had one that I didn't use, so donated it new to charity. 

Love these commercial sales days.


----------

